# First Aid Kit - Disaster



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I know we've had first aid kit post's before, but here be one I put tagether fer us.

Hey folks, as some yall know (er don't know) I be on our local Community Emergency Response Team. So, I beleive in bein prepared fer disasters an such. One a the hardest thins ta come by durin a disaster be medical aid an supplies. I've put tagether here a list a supplies yall should have on hand in case times require ya ta hep yerself an the emergency services be overwhelmed. So here we go an in no particular order:

Hydrogen Peroxide
Isopropyl Alcohol
Tea Tree Oil, good fer bug bites amongst other thins
Calamine Lotion
Hydro Cortizone Cream
Anti Fungal Cream
Butt Paste- good fer rash an such
4×4 Pads (sterile an non sterile)
2×2 Pads (sterile an non sterile)
Instant Cold Pack
CPR Mask (learn CPR please!)
Thermometer
Moleskin - fer blisters
Barrier Gloves - Nitrile ones er best cause some folk be allergic ta latex
Clove Oil - Good fer tooth ache an such
Asperin
Tylenol
Ibuprofin
Pepto Bismal Tablets
Ground Ginger - Fer a acid stomach
Castor Oil - old fashioned laxative
Anti-Diarrheal
6 inch Elastic Bandage
3 inch Elastic Bandage
2 inch Elastic Bandage
Non Adherant Pads - to cover wounds
Steri Strips - to help close cuts
Providone Iodine Pads - to cleanse around a wound
Band Aides - Assorted sizes, get the fabric ones
Telfa Pads
Benadryl
First Aid Tape
Sanitary Pads (ya know, like the ladies use) These er good fer larger wounds
Mucus Relief - Mucinex
Triple Anti-Biotic Cream
Fresh Green Walnut Worm Wood Oil (ifin ya get a worm type parasite)
Saline Solution - Flushin out wounds
Scissors - EMT Type
Small Flashlight
Vet Wrap - this be as good as the stuff fer humans an LOTS cheaper
Iodine Tincture
Mercuro Clear - Wound treatment
Q Tips
Make Up Pads - Fer cleanin round wounds
Hand Sanitizer
Cayanne Powder - Works as a blood clotter on cuts
Suture Kit - Don't go sewin yerself up less ya really have ta!
Alcohol Pads
Popsicle Sticks - Use fer finger splints
Large Paint Stir Sticks (5 gallon size) make good splints
First Aid Guide
Wet Wipes
Tweezers
Dental Floss
Black Drawin Salve - This will draw out splinters an such
Diabetic Lancets - good fer diggin out splinters an such
Vizine eye wash, er a store brand
Petroleum Jelly
Sting Eze

Here be a pic a some a the items, not all a em:


An the bag what it all goes in:


Ta save a bit a money ya can buy store brands on lots a this stuff, I get some stuff from our local dollar store an some a it ya just gotta bite the bullet an buy from a medical place. I'll put a link up fer a site what has perty good prices on some a the stuff I ain't found local. There name be MedVet Supply. http://www.shopmedvet.com/

Now fer the disclaimer: I ain't no doctor er nurse, just a feller with some first aid knowledge an emergency trainin. Ifin ya use any a the items I got listed ya do so at yer own risk. I do HIGHLY reccomend yall take a good first aid course. Well worth the time an what little money it costs.

Check yer kit twice a year an replace stuff what has expired, also, this be my disaster kit, I don't use stuff outa this bag fer everday oops's. Keep a well stocked medicine cabinet fer that. Thata way this kit be ready an fully stocked when ya need it. Just grab it an go.

This ain't meant ta be a all inclusive kit, just what I use. Yall may wan't ta add in more stuff ifin ya wanna.

I hope yall find this info usefull.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't see an eye cup on that list.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Dixie cup will do fer that Grimm!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If this is a grab and go bag you might want to consider some spare batteries. Nice selection.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice kit. Thanks for explaining what the natural remedies are for, I'm always glad to learn about these items. Because of my profession I keep several different prescription drugs, IV fluids, intubation kit, major trauma supplies, etc. But I believe natural remedies are invaluable. I'm growing echinacea, do you know how to make an extract from it?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I ain't never done it, but here be a site what tells ya how: http://earthnotes.tripod.com/howtoextracts.htm

We got a few good herbal folk on here what might be able ta help to.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you. I'll have to look that up


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Have any of you bought a field surgery kit from surplus? And actually opened it to see if the stuff is still good? Just curious if the stuff is expired/outdated or still good


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

If yer gettin the ones with just the instruments it'll be fine (long as they be stainless steel), the ones with suture kits sometimes the sutures be outdated. How the kit been stored an how outdate they be will make the difference. Just cause they be outdated don't mean ya can't use em so long as there integrity still be there. Sutures can be bought perty cheap anywho.

So, ifin ya can get a good price on one with decent instruments, I'd not really worry bout the other stuff bein outa date.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

spregan said:


> Nice kit. Thanks for explaining what the natural remedies are for, I'm always glad to learn about these items. Because of my profession I keep several different prescription drugs, IV fluids, intubation kit, major trauma supplies, etc. But I believe natural remedies are invaluable. I'm growing echinacea, do you know how to make an extract from it?


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/

This is a great one to start with...


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

*Andi said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/
> 
> This is a great one to start with...


Thanks Andi


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice kit Coot! One suggestion I would make is to add a headlamp in addition to the flashlight. It's nice to have both hands free at times.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice looking kit for most all around layperson use. The more advanced stuff should only be used with training and practice. 

A note on the eye cup, when there is eye trauma, you have to cover both eyes because of how the eyes move together.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JimMadsen said:


> Nice looking kit for most all around layperson use. The more advanced stuff should only be used with training and practice.
> 
> A note on the eye cup, when there is eye trauma, you have to cover both eyes because of how the eyes move together.


I brought up the eye cup because of the eye wash mentioned. Would you still want to cover both eyes if you are flushing one?


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nope just close the other eye. flushing an eye is actually a great use of an IV drip set and bag of fluids. Just set the rate and tape along the nose so it drips away from other eye. Drain into a towel and sit back and wait. 

If you can get your hands on some numbing eyedrops, use those too. The flush doesn't feel bad, but it feels weird!

If you have to drain both eyes, get a nasal cannula (oxygen delivery device). It has a prong for each nostril. Reverse it and place on the bridge of the nose where the center bar for a set of glasses would be. Make sure each prong drains into the corner of the eye. Hook the end of the IV set up to the hose on the cannula and you are good to go.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

tampons are great for gunshot wounds (make sure they are unscented) and israeli battle dressings are amazing


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

bacpacker said:


> Nice kit Coot! One suggestion I would make is to add a headlamp in addition to the flashlight. It's nice to have both hands free at times.


Headlamps be in the packs, but would be good fer folk ta put in thier first aid kit ifin they don't carry em in there packs.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Great list :2thumb: I'd add a chuck pad or two. They are wonderful to use to have a clean, waterproof spot to put your supplies as your trying to address a wound. They're cheap but have a thousand uses. For those that don't know, chucks look like puppy pads but are used in medical facilities primarily for incontinent care. They are plastic on one side & absorbent material on the other, about 2ft by 2 ft.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

and they make great sheet protectors under the baby 

the thick cloth chuck pads, not the disposable ones


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Tea Tree Oil Update:*

Hey folks, just wanted ta add that tea tree oil be good fer skin ailments to. I getta heat rash on my right arm an treat it with ttoil, clears it right up. Ttoil be gentle enough ta use straight outa the bottle on most folks skin.

It also be good fer treatin head lice. Good thin ta have ifin thins head south.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Recommendation for a bag for organization*

I have a bag that is similar to yours. I have kept a first aid bag in my trunk for decades and have used it several times.

I am working on my bag this week, and until I get it more together. Something leaked. I have emptied it and washed everything, but lost some stuff.

I am looking for recommendations for a way to better organize my bag. It just feels like an ocean of stuff that is difficult to find what I am looking for. I have some things in gallon Ziploc bags, and I think I need more to keep stuff better protected and contained.

When it comes to medications and supplies that come in boxes, they seem to disintegrate and things fall out and get lost in the swill. I think putting them in ziplocs, or maybe some hard sided organizing container?

What do you use to keep your stuff accessible and organized?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

A tackle box from sporting goods dept works pretty good. Some of the better ones have adjustable dividers, multiple see through trays and at least one larger compartment in the bottom for larger gear.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Ours is in a toolbox from Lowes. Bottles go in bottom then my OCD kicked in and I spent 2 days organizing it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. The duffel bag is driving me crazy and a tackle box or tool box will keep things organized and easily accessible.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> What do you use to keep your stuff accessible and organized?


Cosmetic travel bags are wonderful for this. They have several zippered compartments with clear plastic so you can see what's inside at a glance. They roll up when not in use & usually come with a hanger. I'm a home health nurse & never know what I'll need so I keep a couple of these bags full of various supplies.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Kids have toiletry bag FAKs in their GHB.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> Kids have toiletry bag FAKs in their GHB.


I keep a zippered toiletry bag for a very small first aid kit in my suitcase/overnight bag for when I fly, with a few cough drops, band aids, alcohol wipes, hand wipes, Neosporin, pepto-bismo tablets, pain relievers, benadril, Emergen-C, safety pin. I tend to put samples of stuff and small packages of stuff in there. It is small, but oh so handy!

I also have a duffel bag as a toiletry bag that I keep stocked. It is not my GHB or my BOB. It is more of a long term deal with larger bottles of shampoo, more t.p., soap, towels, insect repellent, sun screen, etc. This augments my overnight bag and my BOB. It is a work in progress as well, but if I had to get out of Dodge in a hurry, it would be great to have some longer term things ready to roll.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We keep this one also. Our BOV is our 5th wheel which we keep stocked with all sorts of medical supplies, but have a separate bag that stays in the house for things that are temperature sensitive. We keep Rx meds in this bag too. Sorry it's upside down lol


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I use ziplock bags fer some stuff.

Other stuff I gotta bunch a zippered nylon bags cheap, write on the outside what be in it an it sorta helps organize the bag a bit. I like the bag cause ya can stuff it in places an it be light wieght.


----------

